# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Aion Online = WoW Killer?

## Abstraction

Discuss.


New Fantasy MMORPG by NCsoft | Aion: The Tower of Eternity



I think it would be half and half.

Im probably gonna quit WoW for it.

The graphics and gameplay looks AMAZING.

----------


## Praesto

looks nice but many have come everyone thinks they will kill wow and it never does. idk wow is getting SUPER boring now though.

----------


## Viter

wow is never gonna die...

----------


## Mr. Moose

Sure it will beat WoW.

Just as WAR , AoC and Darkfall were going to beat WoW right ?

----------


## Abstraction

Lol, you never know, its getting boring.

----------


## Praesto

It is most definitely becoming more boring. On the other hand it is being geared towards more casual gamers. All these other games are either made for too hard core people or are too easy. So its hard for people to drift from wow.

----------


## Greed

Every time a new mmo is announced some idiot always posts: WoW Killer.

----------


## JAGDTIGER

you never know...

this thing has farcry graphics, you can fly in it, the skills just look outright great

i hope wow will release a new engine soon, though somehow make it able to play with players still running on the current engine

----------


## Remahlól

Every MMORPG which came out after wow is a wow copy.

----------


## Greed

> Every MMORPG which came out after wow is a wow copy.


And WoW also copied every MMORPG before itself.

The trick isnt to make something new, its to make something better.

----------


## Remahlól

> And WoW also copied every MMORPG before itself.
> 
> The trick isnt to make something new, its to make something better.


/thread, definitely

----------


## Viter

MMORPG's are getting old and boring now?  :Wink:

----------


## Praesto

They are i think console gaming is coming back in, at least it is for me. Much funner to be WITH my friends instead of playing online with people i never met.

----------


## L'Lawliet

i have played aion cn open beta, and playing it retail right now. Wings preatty ****in awsome. You dont get that wow! now then, leveling is made easy untill you get to lvl 12. Then there is the challenge. no grinding except for 2 levels and i am level 35.so lets see

-Arial Combat
-Flying
-Flying is free!
-Nice graphics thanks to the cryengine
-No grinding
-Actually has a story line in quests unlike wow
-Shows little movies for some quests which make it interesting
-Abyss is bigger than outlands and northrend
- you only have to be 20 to go to abyss but recommended 25
-In abyss you will always find someone to fight
-Actually has a nice story line and history about the world and why the great separation happened
-1 Million people joined it in open beta the first day it came out
-only 1% went back to wow.

beat that stinky wow.

----------


## nitrous

Lets make it clear. ALL Korean MMOs are like that. Awesome cinematic trailer, good looking screenshots, not bad gameplay video but in reality the game itself sucks - medium quality graphics, limited or no gameplay with no RP side, amazing skill/armor graphics and of course buggy game. I've played many MMOs, most of them are Korean and they all die pretty quickly.

----------


## L'Lawliet

nitrous, read my post? i AM playing it and its not buggy, high quality graphics, alot of gameplay and of course thier is a rp side. thier quests mate. you dont want to fight, dont go to abyss.

----------


## Abstraction

Duuuude, give the link to register and download!!!! I shall +Rep if you do. :O

----------


## L'Lawliet

http://forum.mmosite.com/topics/245/...ime=1241371019
enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Sure it will beat WoW.
> 
> Just as WAR , AoC and Darkfall were going to beat WoW right ?


qft .

----------


## Abstraction

Got it  :Big Grin: .


Downloading right now. im so excited.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 7itaniumz

> -Flying is free!
> beat that stinky wow.


BTW, that's not a good thing. Having a mount or some sort of transportation should feel like an accomplishment and if everyone has it in these games everyone is just the same. What drives MMO's is being better than everyone else, or at least the will to be better. That's why WoW is dieing. Everyone is in epics. Before you would see someone in Full T1 or T2 and you thought they were bad ass. Now you see someone in T7/7.5 and you shrug your shoulders.

As for the game.

Meh, Cheesy ass website, Cheesy ass name, Cheesy ass world (Not that WoW isn't but I needed another cheesy something...) This will not even pose as a blip on the map when compared to WoW. Many have came and gone that are just like or very similar to this.

I think the problem with these games is they take themselves too seriously. 
WoW has a certain something that keeps it in the middle zone. Not too Cartoony but still not trying to take itself way serious.

----------


## L'Lawliet

yes, but there are different wings that you could buy. each are 1 mill and different looks and different speeds. I mean its gay to wait till 40 to finally get a mount and pay about 1 mill to get it. and also the world is larger than wow. wow is small compared to aion.

----------


## Bugger00

I like some of the in game models but website is indeed the cheese.

----------


## Mirror

> yes, but there are different wings that you could buy. each are 1 mill and different looks and different speeds. I mean its gay to wait till 40 to finally get a mount and pay about 1 mill to get it. and also the world is larger than wow. wow is small compared to aion.


Level 30 I think it's now. And 1 million gold for the 60% mount? Watcha talkingbout' :S

----------


## Abstraction

> Level 30 I think it's now. And 1 million gold for the 60% mount? Watcha talkingbout' :S



How hard is it to get to level 30? and how hard is it to get gold?

----------


## Pwntzyou

> Lets make it clear. ALL Korean MMOs are like that. Awesome cinematic trailer, good looking screenshots, not bad gameplay video but in reality the game itself sucks - medium quality graphics, limited or no gameplay with no RP side, amazing skill/armor graphics and of course buggy game. I've played many MMOs, most of them are Korean and they all die pretty quickly.


This pretty accurately sums it up.

----------


## Apoc

To those of you complaining about the site; try the actual Aion site. New Fantasy MMORPG by NCsoft | Aion: The Tower of Eternity Not quite so cheesy.  :Wink: 

Also, Aion seems to be MUCH better than WoW in so many ways. Yea, you don't have to 'work for your mount'. But hell, who can deny being able to fight mid-air with other people? Plus, this *ISN'T WOW*. Got that? It's a completely different game, stop comparing 'achievements' with WoW. So what, you don't get a mount at 30 and 60, and 70, and again at 78... you get to do many different things that are actually interesting. There is minimal grinding, balanced gameplay, and holy shit the world is beautifully put together. (The graphics can sometimes tax your GPU/CPU at times, but it's expected from the rendering that CAN be done by the engine)

In all honesty, this won't kill WoW, but it sure as hell will put a giant dent in their wallet. Aion seems to be my new MMO until D3 comes out.

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

ive been waiting on this game for 4 years now, the day it comes out, im quitting WoW and starting aion, because WINGS + AERIAL COMBAT?!!! =omfgwtf!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!PWN3d!!!!!

----------


## Vcertno

> http://forum.mmosite.com/topics/245/...ime=1241371019
> enjoy


Is the link dead ? And is the chinese OB over ?

----------


## L'Lawliet

no link is not dead, it is over, but it uses the same client, and now you get 5 hours of free trial and on 2 new servers i think 5 days, then you pay for hours not months.

----------


## Mr. Moose

> it sure as hell will put a giant dent in their wallet.


How can you be that sure when the game hasn't even been released ?

Blizzard laughs at new mmorpg's. Maybe Aeon will have it's month of glory , like the other mmorpgs. But after that it's just everyone returning to WoW etc,..

If you call a game awesome etc,.. before it's released then it's just hype and hype killed games before.

----------


## L'Lawliet

actually it is released in china and Korea. China got 1 million people playing the first day it came out, idk about Korea but i think more. and yes you could play it now, with english, the chinese version.

----------


## Abstraction

Its out? o_O??? I just stopped the beta client because I dont feel like playing Beta, (2 day downlaod FTL).

----------


## Vcertno

Yep it's over just installed the client and BAM ! "cannot download server info"

----------


## Abstraction

That sucks. =/

----------


## Casperx

Def. gonna try this  :Smile:  Seems awesome, and talked to someone who played Beta.

----------


## tetuone

I'm playing the chinese beta, and I'm loving it.

I got the Aion setup files from this site here:

Games On Net File Library :: Aion - Tower of Eternity - Client Files

Goes a heck of a lot faster than the other sites I've found.

----------


## Abstraction

Just started playing it. Loving it. I recomend this to all players.

----------


## Apoc

> How can you be that sure when the game hasn't even been released ?
> 
> Blizzard laughs at new mmorpg's. Maybe Aeon will have it's month of glory , like the other mmorpgs. But after that it's just everyone returning to WoW etc,..
> 
> If you call a game awesome etc,.. before it's released then it's just hype and hype killed games before.


In all honesty, I never thought AoC/WAR/etc would even be a remote threat to WoW. But seriously, this game has real potential. It's playable on most any system (like WoW), though, the *very* old systems won't be doing to well. The gameplay is much more fast paced, yet still loooooooooooooong as hell. It takes a very long time to level, however, you don't realize how long it is because the game is just downright fun. WoW's entire game world is SMALLER than Aion's. Not to mention, you can fly pretty much everywhere, which makes the game that much more fun.

The game is based more around skill, than gear. (Gear plays a definite part, but skill plays more. Think back to D2 days, when a sorc with crap-tals, and an occy, with crazy skills, could destroy someone fully decked out. That' doesn't happen in WoW. Unless the person completely sucks of course)

----------


## Abstraction

> In all honesty, I never thought AoC/WAR/etc would even be a remote threat to WoW. But seriously, this game has real potential. It's playable on most any system (like WoW), though, the *very* old systems won't be doing to well. The gameplay is much more fast paced, yet still loooooooooooooong as hell. It takes a very long time to level, however, you don't realize how long it is because the game is just downright fun. WoW's entire game world is SMALLER than Aion's. Not to mention, you can fly pretty much everywhere, which makes the game that much more fun.
> 
> The game is based more around skill, than gear. (Gear plays a definite part, but skill plays more. Think back to D2 days, when a sorc with crap-tals, and an occy, with crazy skills, could destroy someone fully decked out. That' doesn't happen in WoW. Unless the person completely sucks of course)


Thus, borned the genius.

----------


## hellshunter

Is it F2p or P2p?

----------


## Kuiren

I've already played the full 5 hour trial and I have to say this is the best game I've ever played. It blows WoW out of the water for sure.

The graphics are amazing and the gameplay is very balance. I also love how it's less grind and more interesting things like questing. You even get xp for herbalism and other things. :]

----------


## Vcertno

Well this game gives me a BSoD lol... Everytime I launch it

----------


## sparrows

wow killer?? i think not.. 13 million people play wow everday, something absolutly out of this world is needed to kill wow. 1million players have joined aion but wow gained lot more with lich king.

With ever changing content and the urge to be the best i dont think wow will die down for a few more years, unless the credit crunch kills blizzard.

----------


## wow4Supplier

I really like the screenshots,previews,and the Media of this game!!!
It has potential,and I would surely play it.

----------


## d7x123

> Well this game gives me a BSoD lol... Everytime I launch it


probably because your computer sucks.

i advise you throw it out the window.

----------


## BloodyBandage

not really the same genre..Aion looks to satisfy more of the sci fi while WoW is more about fantasy trolls, etc...but the game does look incredibly good. I've played WoW and I plan on playing Aion.

----------


## Abstraction

Aion needs to update for a US release D:

----------


## hubridnox320

I don't think AION will be a WoW Killer... nor any game for that matter.
AION will be driven to the people who wish to grind more than quest... A large chunk of WoW players may convert. But, as we know, most WoW players are too stubborn to even try other games.

----------


## modeskon2006

Gameplay looks amazing? Rofl.. in my eyes it's just another mmorpg with a korean combatstyle system that will make you bored within days. sure the graphics are good though, and I haven't tested it, but i sure wont buy it.

----------


## Vcertno

> probably because your computer sucks.
> 
> i advise you throw it out the window.


Nice trollin' mate but now i know why it gives me BSoD, i run on windows7 x86. There are no errors with 64bits btw. Gameguard is a pure shit tbh.

----------


## L'Lawliet

lol vcertno..
hubrid first of all, there is no grinding in aion you got it the other way around. Wow is some quests and grinds and aion is barely grinds and alot of quests.
and, moden the gameplay is based on western, so it means its a little like wow not all korean. Graphics are korean yea but gameplay is not.

----------


## Iraq

> I don't think AION will be a WoW Killer... nor any game for that matter.
> AION will be driven to the people who wish to grind more than quest... A large chunk of WoW players may convert. But, as we know, most WoW players are too stubborn to even try other games.


your obviously speaking out of your ass.

aion is completely quest driven, its actually more quest driven then wow. aion is not another korean grindfest game.

get your facts straight.

----------


## ViND_

> I don't think AION will be a WoW Killer... nor any game for that matter.
> AION will be driven to the people who wish to grind more than quest... A large chunk of WoW players may convert. But, as we know, most WoW players are too stubborn to even try other games.



Noob. Research before you post. Did you even know that Aion has movies for the high-end quests? I personally think that's absolutely awesome. I can't wait to buy it. It's not just a Korean MMO. Leave the WoW 11 year olds that don't want to play any other game because they think it's gonna be bad for some reason lol.

----------


## Abstraction

Lol, I cant wait for this game to come out! And yeah, Ive played Beta, its completely quest driven.

----------


## TheZaronz

So true, I must say I am impressed of the game so far. But.. all new games looks so awesome until the final release. 

I don't think it's a WoW Killer, but hopefully it can become a great game as well.

----------


## TheBluePanda

Normally I would say : NO ****ING WAY GTFO NOOB

After WoTLK I say : There is a big chanse this will happen. I'll give some reasons

1. Alot of Blizzards subscription numbers are Asian. But Asian people will prefer Aion above World of Warcraft, because of gamestyle (Wings & such)

2. Blizzard is screwing up with WoW...

3.No seriously... They do

4. This game also looks alot nicer  :Big Grin: 

5. I'm totally going Aion if it gets released

Aion will probably get 2-3 million subscriptions, never the amounts Blizzard gained with WoW, but they will be the first one to get close!

----------


## Zore

Nothing kills wow!!!!!1

----------


## TinusNED

It's like all other games, they might be better or more fun, but they won't kill WoW, only take a couple thousand players while Blizzard will get a new Million for itself

----------


## Zore

Lol, i totally agree with Tinus. Nothing will ever kill wow, it may be the first to get CLOSE.
But close only counts in horseshoes, well... and Frag grenades rofl.

----------


## FEUP

Its a good game that will have probably many subscriptions but he can't beat wow. 
And yeah many games have already that korean style.

----------


## DrunkenCow

it may have nice textures and all but all in all, it's going to be a buggy glitchy game.

----------


## Cypherz

> it may have nice textures and all but all in all, it's going to be a buggy glitchy game.


Maybe you should try it before you start spreading BS, I have found hardly any bugs on aion thus far and speaking of buggy games wow is FAR from perfect these forums show how buggy wow actually is so please dont complain about bugs when you play a buggier game.

----------


## Rofled

I hate those shitty hentai games with boring graphics :/

----------


## Gawdlaw

*I realy wanna try this game out.
When it's open i'm going to try out the trial =]
*

----------


## haxito

evertime a new game is coming all ppl say its the wow killer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## piree

Dragonball Online = WoW killer  :Smile:

----------


## Viter

> Dragonball Online = WoW killer


Nothing are NEVER EVER Going to beat wow.
WoW is the most succesfull MMORPG in the world, and the game will be remembered.

And tbh Dragonball online looks horrible
And dragonball sucks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## freakyflow

Man this thread has so many failures in it.

The question maybe because of the bad title is wrong.

You do not have to be a wow "killer" to make a massive dent in blizzards bottom line, thats $$$$ for you dumb ass'es, and Aion is already has succeded in asia with subs in the millions and will only get larger as it expands to north america, europe, oceania and the rest of asia.

Regardless of your mostly stupid opinions when you take a chunk of subs out of the competition they certainly take notice.

In order for Bliz to retain customers they will have to create more interesting content and gameplay or fear losing a lot of money, even if its short term, the design leads answer directly to the cash flow.

So aion is good for wow, itll kick them in the pants to make better shit, a competitive market is a good market and more than any game so far this one actually poses a challenge.

----------


## TheBluePanda

*No Aion wont kill World of Warcraft.
But...
Aion MAY damage the subscription numbers of World of Warcraft with 1 million (Which might cause further chain-reactions since people want to test a game that has such a potential).

But Aion will never gain more (In Europian/America)subscription numbers then World of Warcraft. But they might get close*

----------


## TheBluePanda

> Dragonball Online = WoW killer


*I haven't even saw the game but I can say with 100 %sureness : No, they won't even get more then 500.000 subscription numbers*

----------


## crazymonk

WoW is dieing and Blizzard knows this.
WoW is following the other big ones like Everquest and UO to its death.

Content is too easy for 'gamers' and to hard for non-gamers.
Stats are shooting through the roof (the trend seems to be stats double with each expansion so far).

There is alot of work to get very little and as for the competition aspect, WoW PVP is so unbalanced that the only people who take it as a serious concept are the 12 year olds who play unbalanced classes.

Blizzard announced plans for a new expansion (WotLK) shortly after BC came out yet they havent even hinted at another yet and we are many months into WotLK.
They are also working on D3, SC2, a new MMO, and another game that has no info released about it yet other than its existence.




Now, for Aion, I have played in the betas and it is amazing. Playing it is adicting and more fun than WoW. One thing I enjoyed is that it seems like if your not careful, you can die. I remember leveling in WoW (I have multiple 80s), I could go afk and come back to two-three mobs beating on me and kill them before moving on to the next like they weren't even there. In Aion, mobs hit hard; casters can't tank, plain and simple.

Leveling is fun. I do believe there is SOME grind aspect but that is mainly because you get quests that say go kill X monsters. As for pure grinding to get to the next batch of quests? Non existent. The classes are nice and there is alot of diversity between even two players of the same class.

The character creation system is amazing. Are you a pedofile? Make a character that looks like an 8 year old. You into old ladies? Well have no trouble creating an 80 year old woman. Everything in between of course as well.

As others have said, the art style is strictly Korean but don't let that deter you. Aion runs on a modified version of Cryengine 1. Incase you did not play Farcry at all, the visuals the engine can produce are amazing (if your computer can handle them  :Big Grin: ). You will not even notice the Korean style visuals once you get playing because in all honesty, you will be too awed to care.

My main problem with the game so far is that sometimes the UI (which is very elegant and streamlined) can be a bit slow at times (problem with my comp maybe?). Also some of the quests seem to have bad translations from Korean to English which results in some quests having the NPCs mixed up. IE NPC A gives you a quest to bring NPC B items. The quest log however says that you got the items from NPC B and to bring them to NPC A.

I have not tried PVP yet so I can't comment on that but from what I have heard its fun and balanced (on a whole).

The game is still being heavily worked on according to NCSoft in prep for release in the English speaking market. We will be getting voiceovers and the 'cut-scenes' that people have been mentioning will get them as well.

Overall I would rate the game a 4/5. The game needs a bit more polishing (hopefully will happen before launch). Even if it was a 5/5 it is my belief it wouldnt come close to denting WoW (in the American/European market anyways) however it is a solid MMO that deserves a shot if you are bored of WoW (who isn't?). 




Sorry for the huge post but I felt I havent typed up anything on the site in such a long time and felt Aion deserved something semi-lengthy.

----------


## ChildeRoland

Well, I certainly gonna try this game out once it releases. 

For the ones that didn't know:
Release date US: 23th September 09.
Release date EU: 25th September 09.

(Plz correct me if I remember wrong).

----------


## ViND_

I've played Aion.
I've played WoW.


Aion is a better game than WoW, but it won't kill WoW because WoW already has 13 million kids who don't want to leave the game behind after all of their "hard work" to make their character "strong", and it has 3 more million people who are bored to death of WoW and are looking for a better game - Aion.


Aion IS a better game than WoW, but it wont steal its subscriptions.

----------


## oldschoollockout

Wow killer? Doubt it and idk why everyone always complains about a game killing WoW...whats so bad about that? So what if it beats WoW it's just another great game that we can play.

----------


## twavisdegwet

the simple fact of the matter is. that you could have an mmo which could beat wow in every shape and form. but regardless of how good the game is people can't leave WoW because of the community.

----------


## yodawg

Me and lots of my friends are going to try it out, if it lives up to its name then yeah a lot of people are going to be switching to it, but then again what are the odds it'll be as good as the hype.

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

I'm not sure if it will ever beat wow and take the title as "The most played MMORPG ever", but let's see what time brings.

Hopefully it will be a nice game and i'm definately gonna start.

----------


## Piemano

Yep, I played the Chinese Open Beta, and I've played the two EU CB events as well, I am absolutely sure this game will be my next big thing (WoW was my previous). While I had a great time in Warhammer Online, it just couldn't catch me and now the only way I'll play it is with the hackpack, else it won't hold my attention the way WoW did, and the way Aion now does.

It really is a refreshing great new game. WoW-killer? I don't know, but it definitely holds up to the high standard WoW has made.

----------


## Dombo

There are a lot of games of which they said it were "wow killers", same goes for the iPhone. But none will ever replace it/be so good/be better.

----------


## Viter

> I've played Aion.
> I've played WoW.
> 
> 
> Aion is a better game than WoW, but it won't kill WoW because WoW already has 13 million kids who don't want to leave the game behind after all of their "hard work" to make their character "strong", and it has 3 more million people who are bored to death of WoW and are looking for a better game - Aion.
> 
> 
> Aion IS a better game than WoW, but it wont steal its subscriptions.


You can't say it's a better game  :Wink: 
If it really is a better game people are ready to leave wow and play Aion.
This is going to be just like WAR and AoC

----------


## Maltern

We'll see when it's released. I am really looking forward to see the game in action.

----------


## swolbyn

Having played both Chinese open beta and US closed betas, I can honestly say that WoW has some competition now.

Will it kill wow? I doubt it. Blizzard will be solely responsible for that. They stated they wont be making any more expansions (i think they said 1 more) then wow will die off slowly. (Unlike everquest that STILL is releasing expansions, like 10+)

Will it steal a lot of wow customers? Yes, it will. Me, my girlfriend some of her co-workers and many of his friends have all stopped playing wow to try out closed beta and have no desire to even log into wow anymore. We are all patiently awaiting the US release. It's that good.

Few of the strong points:
1. No bugs. It's been out in korea for roughly a year. The major bugs and kinks have already been ironed out. US beta is mostly to test quest translations and other localization related stuff.
2. Gameplay is largely quest driven and does not feel like a grind at all. It's just fun.
3. Gameplay seems pretty balanced from what i've seen so far. I have played a number of different classes.
4. You get wings at lvl 10 when you choose your advanced class. It's early on and they are quite fun.
5. You can start socketing "mana stones" into your gear from lvl 1. You will find mana stones off all creatures randomly. They give all manner of bonus from +crit to +hp str etc
6. Flightpaths are super fast (make wow's look slow as freakin dirt). Also there are teleport npcs which are instant travel.
7. Graphics are superb. Cranked up to maximum they still run silky smooth and I do not have a super computer.
8. In addition to socketing you can also "extract" materials from gear you cant wear or don't want (think disenchanting from wow) and then "enchant" your wearable gear using the material you got from them to add +1 +2 etc to your current gear to increase effectiveness. stacks up to 10 i think
9. Bandaging (way for tanks rogues etc to heal) rocks. especially early on.
10. Stable game, stable servers.

They could honestly release it today and there would be very minimal complains because it is so polished. 

Pre-order from gamestop if you want access to next closed beta. It happens this coming weekend.

----------


## Cancerpuffs

Remember how great people thought spore was going to be? Well anyways, this MAY hurt Blizzard a little bit in USA and Europe, but as far other countries no way. WoW takes very low comp specs to run, which is very important to a lot of people. As for people saying WoW is getting boring, no duh... When you play a game long enough it gets boring just like all games. People aren't going to quit WoW permanently for Aion, they will get bored of Aion and switch off. Games always seem awesome when you first play them. I just read above post, sounds like a easy version of WoW. Saying there is no bugs before its public release... Aion will seem a lot better because it's new, and people get bored of something they played for a long time and move on to next new thing.

----------


## UNREST

I want the trial, because i want to try it before i preorder it, but i cant find anything about it on the official website, so what do i do? is the "trial" just like beta, and it is over?

Also, DO NOT tell anyone it will be a wow killer. I personally loved WAR when it was in beta, but people talked of how it was SO much better than wow, and kinda raised people's expectations too high.

also, 1 last thing, if Apoc is going to play does that mean that we can have a mmowned server? please, because i don't think that my friends will leave wow, and i don't want to be alone.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

WoW will only die when Blizzard kills it. _"Graphics and Gamers are no obstical to World of Warcraft"_. But I bet alot of players will go over to Aion, but this will just end up like AoC.

----------


## UNREST

ahhhhh! got it installed, but cant understand asian languages 0_o help? how did everyone play it fine? i can guess what stuff is, but now it is telling me to fill out username and password, but i want to do the trial and i am confused :s

ok, this is retarded, i have it installed now, but i have no idea what to do, it told me to pick something when i first ran it, but i couldn't copy it for google translator, so i just picked a random one( at first i thought it was language, but they all looked Chinese to me) i clicked on what would normaly be a play button and it is downloading something, a patch i guess, but i have NO idea what to do. please, i want to play, but it is like feeling around in the dark.

----------


## The-General

IMO both games suck.

----------


## Vaqxine1

> but this will just end up like AoC.


You really can't compare Aion and AoC. For starters, AoC was completely rushed. It was released with hundreds of bugs, unbalances and miscellanious problems that should've been tackled easily in the Alpha stages. Aion is going through thorough testing and has already been released in Korea, so that won't be a problem for them. I believe 3.5 million users have signed up for China's beta testing of Aion, which is already a huge portion of WoW's overall subscription base.

I've been playing Aion beta and so has my friend, I honestly couldn't ask for much else. I know most games are fun when you start them, but this seems to have a lot more to do than WoW and a lot more to keep you entertained. Not only do you have the amazing hierarchy of abilities and a great system for gear and enchant-like features, you have the stunning graphics in spells, attacks and the environment along with some great lore.

WoW definitely has competition, there's no doubt about it. I don't know if it will ever beat the subscription count but it will certainly be a huge blow to Blizzard if NCSoft continue with the way they are taking Aion. 2 months to the official release, right? Let's see how it goes...

----------


## Kein

> You really can't compare Aion and AoC. For starters, AoC was completely rushed. It was released with hundreds of bugs, unbalances and miscellanious problems that should've been tackled easily in the Alpha stages. Aion is going through thorough testing and has already been released in Korea, so that won't be a problem for them. I believe 3.5 million users have signed up for China's beta testing of Aion, which is already a huge portion of WoW's overall subscription base.
> 
> I've been playing Aion beta and so has my friend, I honestly couldn't ask for much else. I know most games are fun when you start them, but this seems to have a lot more to do than WoW and a lot more to keep you entertained. Not only do you have the amazing hierarchy of abilities and a great system for gear and enchant-like features, you have the stunning graphics in spells, attacks and the environment along with some great lore.
> 
> WoW definitely has competition, there's no doubt about it. I don't know if it will ever beat the subscription count but it will certainly be a huge blow to Blizzard if NCSoft continue with the way they are taking Aion. 2 months to the official release, right? Let's see how it goes...


Second that.

----------


## Albinsson

This wont beat WoW. It will beat WAR though

----------


## Vaqxine1

> This wont beat WoW. It will beat WAR though


Keep telling yourself that.
But eventually, something will.

----------


## zFortune

I personally think it won't be a WoW killer. It may sell and get a lot of people but I don't think it will take over WoW. Yes Aion looks amazing to me and unique I will even try it out. Even though I play WoW but this game may move me to it :P
Been playing WoW for 6-8 months so it wouldn't matter to me if I quit.

----------


## ~sInX

There wıll be no 'one amazıng game' that kılls wow. There are too many addıcted players ın WoW for ıt to be kılled off lıke that. I'll tell you exactly what's goıng to happen - Blızzard wıll **** up the next expansıon even worse than they dıd wıth Wotlk, game slıke Aıon wıll sore - one or two more games wıll be released, the populatıon of wow wıll be splıt upp - before long all those other players who trıed to clıng on to wow wıll realıse the ınevıtabılıty of wow's death and wıll eıther quıt mmo or move to a game sımılar to Aıon.

----------


## genetik

> i have played aion cn open beta, and playing it retail right now. Wings preatty ****in awsome. You dont get that wow! now then, leveling is made easy untill you get to lvl 12. Then there is the challenge. no grinding except for 2 levels and i am level 35.so lets see
> 
> -Arial Combat
> -Flying
> -Flying is free!
> -Nice graphics thanks to the cryengine
> -No grinding
> -Actually has a story line in quests unlike wow
> -Shows little movies for some quests which make it interesting
> ...


Wow has over 11million players.

Beaten.

----------


## mousey

The only thing that's going to kill WoW Is a terrorist attack specifically on blizzard's servers in every singly country in the world that they have them in, and at exactly the same time.
Either that or they put subscription fees up and nobody will want to play then.

I say remake classic perhaps, with only the equipment and stuff from that era and make it free to play, Which is on seperate servers so you can't transfer gold from your current chars ect.

Anyways i'm gonna try the AION Beta ASAP, really looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## Viter

> I hate those shitty hentai games with boring graphics :/


HAHAHAHA i laughed so hard.

----------


## [Scream]

> HAHAHAHA i laughed so hard.


*HAHA, me too xD*

----------


## crapshot

the thing is it is made by ncsoft they made city of heros and villians what wasnt that good and the graphics was quite cartoony aion wont beat wow trust me like they said war was gonna beat wow it didn't

----------


## burton992

WoW Will be the top MMORPG for as long as its around, I beta tested AION and i must say its terrible gameplay is horrible and the fighting animations is terrible it will be popular for a few months then it will die. Plus theres so many people addicted to wow, i know a guy that was being treated for being addicted to the game, his therapist actually phoned world of warcraft and asked if they could ban his wow account lol, now hes just a casual player XD

----------


## heislegend

You can't kill what defined Mainstream MMORPG. Things will come and go but WoW changed the gap between your hardcore gamer and people who were just bored and thought the character looked like fun. 

Aion looks like it will be fun for a bit there, but I am not convinced it will largely impact the player base, and if it does, it would only be temporary. Those who were going to move to another game would do so regardless of what was coming out... it is almost built into the equation!

----------


## kirisutegomen09

> wow killer?? i think not.. 13 million people play wow everday, something absolutly out of this world is needed to kill wow. 1million players have joined aion but wow gained lot more with lich king.
> 
> With ever changing content and the urge to be the best i dont think wow will die down for a few more years, unless the credit crunch kills blizzard.


Ok, its 13 mil on blizz, tr count people on private servers ...
I was Aion and I was playing it for a while, but It really suck. It cant kill WoW. All who plays WoW are waiting for 3.3 to kill Arthas and for a new blizzard project + datadisc to WoW I think.

----------


## shorty1k

The only MMO I enjoyed as much as WoW was Dark Age of Camelot, so this at least has a good chance of being more enjoyable, but more popular? Naw.

----------


## LOL!!

Rumor has it a board of psychologists were gathered when creating WoW. They combined the most psychologically addictive traits possible to create the most addictive video game ever. Gambling, social interaction and flexible e-peen length... the perfect formula for the perfect game.

----------


## Viter

> Rumor has it a board of psychologists were gathered when creating WoW. They combined the most psychologically addictive traits possible to create the most addictive video game ever. Gambling, social interaction and flexible e-peen length... the perfect formula for the perfect game.


It's just an user friendly MMO  :Smile: 
And mmo's are addictive... That's it

----------


## PinkiPan

this will far from kill wow but it still looks good. no game has even come close to being a smooth as wow yet with the jumping / spell casting at the same time ect

----------


## kainlord

> this will far from kill wow but it still looks good. no game has even come close to being a smooth as wow yet with the jumping / spell casting at the same time ect


I agree. Smothness is the key  :Wink:

----------


## Enfeebleness

Rumor is Age of Conan and Warhammer also killed WoW.



Oh wait, no they didn't.

----------


## Mr. Clean

It wont kill it, SWTOR will

----------


## godmodeon

nothing can kill wow except d3.....

----------


## Mr. Clean

> nothing can kill wow except d3.....


D3 is not like WoW its not the same genre its a totally different style of gameplay

----------


## Relzorz

i cant wait for this game to come out n fail just like Warhammer Aon n Darkfall.. its only the bored people who dont raid or pvp n just sit in the main city's n QQ about how under powered there class's r n how they need to nerf class's QQ aion well fail like war,aon n darkfall

----------


## Gawdlaw

*I bought it today =] Now i'll get my special hat! WOOHOO!! lol.*

----------


## m1chelle

i bought it today  :Smile:  bought it today my guild from twilght hammer eu are all moving over (when next beta opens we will play it) since its released in a month

so far 74 people out of the 127 have bought the game  :Smile:  cant wait

----------


## Iraq

last year (before aion was released) wow had over 11 million players. this year (after aion was released in china and korea) wow has dropped to less then 5 million players.

i wouldnt give _all_ the credit to aion, blizzard pretty much killed WoW by themselves.

----------


## Viter

> last year (before aion was released) wow had over 11 million players. this year (after aion was released in china and korea) wow has dropped to less then 5 million players.
> 
> i wouldnt give _all_ the credit to aion, blizzard pretty much killed WoW by themselves.


You made that number up?
Wow still got about 11 million subscribers

----------


## ViND_

Actually, last year WoW had 15 million subscribers. Now WoW has 16 million subscribers.


Aion WAS the WoW Killer. Then Deathwing came...

----------


## Deathisfear

Just like to put in the fact that, Graphics has no play in someone playing a game. WoW's graphics won't be advanced to a new core because everyone is happy with it their's just no point. With that said, Aion won't beat WoW in anyway. Depending on how you play WoW depends on how you level, you can either grind the whole the way or you can quest the whole way, IMO WoW is more quest attuned, if you grind the whole way then your just stupid. Seriously. And no game will be perfect so whoever said Aion has no bugs you're wrong. Every game has bugs every game isn't perfect. And with Cataclysm coming out WoW will more likely have even more players. (Yes I know - Wall of Text)

----------


## Viter

> Actually, last year WoW had 15 million subscribers. Now WoW has 16 million subscribers.
> 
> 
> Aion WAS the WoW Killer. Then Deathwing came...


why are you making numbers up?

----------


## The Maffyx

I'm excited about this game, and i don't remember who it was but as far as I'm concerned it doesn't look like I'll have to worry about the younger players switching from WoW to come to this. I want something that will be moderately difficult while still being fun. I loved WoW when it was still in Vanilla stages, and some of TBC but when they started tailoring to the casuals, it just went downhill. I'm not saying this is going to be a WoW killer, but as far as I can tell I'm going to be recommending it to a lot of my friends and some have already gotten it anyways. It just looks like it will be something more sophisticated and new and something I think will be better than WoW.

----------


## AndreasG7

> Actually, last year WoW had 15 million subscribers. Now WoW has 16 million subscribers.
> 
> 
> Aion WAS the WoW Killer. Then Deathwing came...


BS... Wow lost MILLIONS of subscribers due to wrath >.< last I saw it had 11 million players world wide - PLAYERS - so could be private as thats the sort of thing blizz would do tbh...
and this game looks good, but wow cannot die.

We've helped create a monster....
And it's going to slowly kill us all...

DUN DUN DUNNNN!

----------


## Votkrath

The hype will kill Aion sadly.

----------


## The Maffyx

> The hype will kill Aion sadly.


I don't know about that, I was playing the beta yesterday, and there were a lot of people, and there were about 5-6 servers to play on and they all seemed to be populated about the same. I've already convinced like 5 people to get it that I know of. The forums for the game are pretty active and what not. I don't think its going to be a WoW killer but I don't think its going to flop.

----------


## razor321

I do not think Aoin is/will be killer of wow...Still it has stable player community a and it is nearly five years old....

By the way to the guys arguing about numbers of wow subscribers - Wow numbers dropped in last months, wow never had 16 million players. Here is just one of many articles about recent numbers: 

http://news.filefront.com/blizzard-d...w-subscribers/

----------


## Gawdlaw

*You guys do realise that wow doesnt have 16 mill players right? It are just the accounts they have.. and most of the players like me do have 3 of them, or already stopped playing the game.. (I think blizzard just uses the ammount of accs for commersial use) I'm playing Aion right now, and I really do enjoy it more then I do with wow. The first map of Aion may be a kind of boring but that's for the newcomers to get into the game without easely getting killed and such. I'm sure if you play it a few days you will enjoy it*

----------


## old dirty bastard

half and half sounds good

----------


## Viter

> *You guys do realise that wow doesnt have 16 mill players right? It are just the accounts they have.. and most of the players like me do have 3 of them, or already stopped playing the game.. (I think blizzard just uses the ammount of accs for commersial use) I'm playing Aion right now, and I really do enjoy it more then I do with wow. The first map of Aion may be a kind of boring but that's for the newcomers to get into the game without easely getting killed and such. I'm sure if you play it a few days you will enjoy it*


auctually they have 11 million active subscribers i think.

----------


## Gawdlaw

> auctually they have 11 million active subscribers i think.


*I really don't think that blizzard will ever tell the people that the amount of subscribers they'll have decreased, because that will make them look bad*

----------


## Viter

> *I really don't think that blizzard will ever tell the people that the amount of subscribers they'll have decreased, because that will make them look bad*


Last time they announced they had 11 million active subscribers.

But i bet they lost a few  :Wink:

----------


## karapidiola

hello i was playing the latest beta i lvl up a summoner to 21 lvl in 3 days (not 72hours)

i leveled 1-16 in 10 hours 16 - 20 8 hours 20 - 21 3 hours but i didn't know anything about the quest.

so its not so hard to level-up at all 
graphics are so ****ing cool
gameplay its very nice there so many things into the game like stigma and many other staff
u can take profs so if u are borring just lvl up them
skills and combo skills rox
mobs hit hard but ok (i die 3 - 4 hits as cloth user)

also i have done some elite quests and minibosses runs and i have to say they are gr8
bosses need tacts also (do aoe skills etc)
u can take titles that gives stats with quests and camp quests
u can lvl up fast with every class like clerics,chanters (support classes)

in my opinion to play that game u need to got some experience about mmos 

and here u can view my summoner before get wiped

----------


## Iraq

> Last time they announced they had 11 million active subscribers.
> 
> But i bet they lost a few


last official statistic was in 2008 with the reported 11 million subscribers. in june of 2009 blizzard lost 6 million subscriptions in china due to the conflict with the9. that was the last known fact about subscription numbers, so you can actively say that they are at about 5 million now.

----------


## Link_77

bah even if they lose subscriptions they re going to get more and more player due casual players are taking wow instead dedicate ones

who cares about dedicate players? if they re goign to get same money every month if you play 1h/day or if u play 24/7??? well... all can see that


Aion wowkiller? pffffffffffffffffffffffff
dont think so, we all try new games and we say oh great!! great game, but some hours later we back to our raid :P

----------


## Gawdlaw

*We can't say that Aion is a WoW killer till the time is there ..*

----------


## papardelos

I joined the previous Aion OBT and this (the last one),now I am waiting till 20/9, where I will be able to play again at headstart.Also I'm playing wow since tbc(where I rly raided a lot) and till lvl 80 where I got sick of wow and the "un-skilled" suckers that pay blizzard.I wanted to conclude that Aion is really a great game, and I would recommend to everyone that plays wow.Sure, its not going to be a "wow killer", but it will kick ass.

----------


## The Maffyx

I'm psyched for it because it looks like a challenging game, where you have to actually do stuff to succeed unlike how WoW is now.

----------


## wig44

From my beta testing I found:

Retarded flying mechanic. Completely and utterly retarded. No point in even using it when it's ready.

Killing mobs takes ages, It looks nice but WoW is slowly but surely being made prettier, remade zones with nicer graphics and the new look for water in cataclysm means this isn't going to knock WoW off it's throne.

----------


## mazing

> BS... Wow lost MILLIONS of subscribers due to wrath >.< last I saw it had 11 million players world wide - PLAYERS - so could be private as thats the sort of thing blizz would do tbh...
> and this game looks good, but wow cannot die.
> 
> We've helped create a monster....
> And it's going to slowly kill us all...
> 
> DUN DUN DUNNNN!


I agree, wow is slowly killing the world

----------


## abrawlica

uhhh sorrry ..full story below

----------


## abrawlica

First of all the fact this game is even hitting 1 million players in BETA is fraking insane no MMO has even come close to those numbers EVER since the dawn and birth of WoW , Secondly WoW has killed off any hope of making a decent storline because they have released the fabled lich king too early in the games evolution .... somethinng like that is usually reserved ofr FINAL expansion.. and really have you seen the new cataclysim expansion... its a sad attempt to keep wow players interested honestly...I think Aion provides enough familiarity to gain a lot of fan base.. but not too much to be called a WoW clone or some shit... and the fact.... that WoW has lost over 5 million players because of a lawsuit with the9 and the chinese are keeping those servers offline.. untill the courts can proceed.. honestly what do you think all those chinese players are gonna do... wait for wow to go online... Hell no they are gonna look for something new and Aion being released for about a year in china i have a strong feeling they are gonna be playing Aion..

Aion also provides a challenge to the gameplay.. it actually takes skill to play this game.. not gear... 




> According to information from Shanghai's court website, Chinese online game operator The9 is targeting the American game developer Blizzard Entertainment in two lawsuits which involve property loss compensation and commercial defamation, respectively.
> 
> While the court's website at Hshfy.sh.cn shows the cases will soon be heard, and a representative from The9 has confirmed the news to local media, the representative also states the company does not allow further commenting on this issue.
> 
> Public information shows that the property loss compensation lawsuit has been accepted by Shanghai Pudong People's Court and will be heard at 13:45 on June 18, 2009. The commercial defamation lawsuit has been accepted by Shanghai No.1 Intermediate People's Court and will be heard at 14:00 on July 18, 2009.
> 
> In April this year, Blizzard Entertainment announced that it would not renew its operating contract on the World of Warcraft game with The9. Instead, the company is planning to cooperate with another Chinese online game operator, NetEase.com. Because the revenue from World of Warcraft accounts for a major part of The9's total revenue, the termination of cooperation between Blizzard Entertainment and The9 will potentially bring a great negative impact to The9.


enuff said

----------


## Link_77

yah sure they re not going to wait but some will back to wow or will manage both games for sure

----------


## The Maffyx

> yah sure they re not going to wait but some will back to wow or will manage both games for sure


Unless Blizzard decides to let them manage WoW again, they can't go back because the servers are still down...

----------


## Iraq

> From my beta testing I found:
> 
> Retarded flying mechanic. Completely and utterly retarded. No point in even using it when it's ready.
> 
> Killing mobs takes ages, It looks nice but WoW is slowly but surely being made prettier, remade zones with nicer graphics and the new look for water in cataclysm means this isn't going to knock WoW off it's throne.


zone remakes and water reflections is what your holding onto?

hf playing the same shit you've been playing for years with those pretty water reflections.

----------


## wig44

> zone remakes and water reflections is what your holding onto?
> 
> hf playing the same shit you've been playing for years with those pretty water reflections.


I was referring to the fact that the gap in graphics is being closed? Aion is a pile of shit in my opinion. It just looks decent.

----------


## Iraq

> I was referring to the fact that the gap in graphics is being closed? Aion is a pile of shit in my opinion. It just looks decent.


what gap in graphics is being closed? WoW is nowhere near the graphics level of Aion and never will be. Aion is built on the crytek engine, one of the most graphically advanced platforms known to man at this point.

it would be a joke if you were even hinting at a comparison.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*AION SUX!! oWno i'm lied!! D: Aion is Uberzz!*
*I want my special pre order hat ! Can't wait for the launch.*

----------


## Link_77

> what gap in graphics is being closed? WoW is nowhere near the graphics level of Aion and never will be. Aion is built on the crytek engine, one of the most graphically advanced platforms known to man at this point.
> 
> it would be a joke if you were even hinting at a comparison.




who cares about graphics? I love wow graphics, why? are like W3 ones!!! thats why i started t play! i dont like the realysm of some games, are great ye but to play 10h? no way

----------


## The Maffyx

> who cares about graphics? I love wow graphics, why? are like W3 ones!!! thats why i started t play! i dont like the realysm of some games, are great ye but to play 10h? no way


I care about graphics, I want to be able to use the maximum performance of my computer instead of playing a budget PC game that I've been playing for years anyways. I want shit to look cool, so I"m gonna get a game that makes shit look cool. WoW never offered anything like that so I'm not going to even bother with Cataclysm.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*So... Who's going to play within a few hours from now? You can find me in the server Gorgos =)! I'm the good guy lol.*

----------


## The Maffyx

> *So... Who's going to play within a few hours from now? You can find me in the server Gorgos =)! I'm the good guy lol.*


Gonna be on Marchutan myself, trying to upgrade to collectors edition but the site won't load.

----------


## dep.ARTed

I don't thing Aion kills WoW, because many people don't like this asia look. 
So I think it will be better then WAR and Lord of the Rings Online or Age of Conan, but it don't get better then World of Warcraft...

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Omg, I've never seen somany people popping up in a game ever :O! 
I entered the game without problems, somthing I did not expected.*

----------


## The Maffyx

For me its better than WoW, but as I said earlier it won't kill it, will take some of its more mature players though, hopefully anyways.




> *Omg, I've never seen somany people popping up in a game ever :O! 
> I entered the game without problems, somthing I did not expected.*


lol I got on too, had to restart my computer but now I'm waiting in a queue  :Frown:

----------


## Energizer Rabbit

this game is terribad. Flying with wings? Gay much? i dont like the graphics either..just me

----------


## The Maffyx

Go back to WoW then.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*It's not terrible, you just don't like it. Use your words well.*

----------


## The-Eradicator

WoW won't die. Aion won't kill it. Nothing will kill it. Despite everyone's moaning and griping about WotLK Blizzard continues to provide a minimum level of addicting quality, and you will continue playing. You and I both know you'll be coming back for Cataclysm.

That being said, I think WoW *will* take a small hit from Aion, in contrast to a slight breeze from AoC and Warhammer.

However, I think WoW, and many other games, are going to be losing significant numbers of players when SC2 and D3 come out, and it's going to be awhile until those players start looking at other games again.

Hail Battle.net 2.0.

----------


## deadfate

> Man this thread has so many failures in it.
> 
> The question maybe because of the bad title is wrong.
> 
> You do not have to be a wow "killer" to make a massive dent in blizzards bottom line, thats $$$$ for you dumb ass'es, and Aion is already has succeded in asia with subs in the millions and will only get larger as it expands to north america, europe, oceania and the rest of asia.
> 
> Regardless of your mostly stupid opinions when you take a chunk of subs out of the competition they certainly take notice.
> 
> In order for Bliz to retain customers they will have to create more interesting content and gameplay or fear losing a lot of money, even if its short term, the design leads answer directly to the cash flow.
> ...


This^ 
Also, reading peoples comments makes my head asplode.

Wow fanboy crits deadfate for over 9000.
Deadfate has fainted.

----------


## freakyflow

Well its a wow killer for me. I canceled and won't be looking back anytime soon since IM way more into pvp and Aion is defiantly better than wow for that.

If pve nerding is your thing stick with wow.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> This^ 
> Wow fanboy crits deadfate for over 9000.
> *Deadfate has fainted.*




What is this, Pokemon?

----------


## Domy

> [/I][/b]
> 
> What is this, Pokemon?



No!

THIS IS SPARTA!
anyway wow doesnt need a killer, wow kills himself :P

----------


## Gawdlaw

> No!
> 
> THIS IS SPARTA!
> anyway wow doesnt need a killer, wow kills himself :P


*Perfectly said XD.*

----------


## DerricKOCAINE

> No!
> 
> THIS IS SPARTA!
> anyway wow doesnt need a killer, wow kills himself :P


Hahaha, This guys needs +Rep

----------


## Albinsson

Anyone got the Fantoms Leveling Guide? I could really use a guide for this game, grinding sucks.

----------


## Paperclip1

So is this game any good? What's the combat like?

I was genuinely disappointed when Age of Conan failed so hard.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*It's a bit like wow with a little asian flafor.*
*It's a good game and I do like the cutscenes. Only big problem is the waiting time when you're trying to enter a server atm.*
*2-3 hours waiting time.. :<*

----------


## xUrbanx

Aion is a good game i played during beta it's prob better now but nothing will kill WoW because of when it was released and everyone is used to it as being like the standard MMO.

----------


## blindkilla

I highly recommend aion, I pretty much quit wow for it (I got tired of doing the same raids each week). It's a lot different from wow but also similar. I find this game a lot more interesting then wow though. Questing in this game is actually fun and enjoyable.

----------


## darkriderking

if wow dosent step it up i can see alot leaving wow.

----------


## Shakenbaken2

I wouldnt say aion's gunna kill WoW but eventually WoW will just die out. Everything is becoming easier, and there is no sense of accomplishment anymore. In the long run WoW wont survive, after maelstrom i guess WoW will die. Aion will also die too, but not for a longer time in comparison to WoW. Aion will be replaced by Blade and Soul.

----------


## Romi

I dont think taht Aion is a WoW killer, couse Aion inst WoW... its more like L2 and NCsoft still just looks at nice grafiks not at Comics :P

----------


## Eddii3

No game will kill WoW, WoW will kill itself with its bad expansions that just keep getting worse.

----------


## Iammud4

I dont think it will kill wow. When the new expansion comes out, its going to be huge.

----------


## Harisukusan

IMO it wont last.
What kills a game?
Hackers, only a matter of time.
Scammers+Gold Spammers.
Aion wont keep up with the ammount of popularity with blackhat sites, I.E. MMOwned like forums...
Soon enough Aion will fail.

I played beta and its really boring IMO, but I played when it was barely finished developing.

----------


## [Sadistic]

> I was referring to the fact that the gap in graphics is being closed? Aion is a pile of shit in my opinion. It just looks decent.


haha agreed dude... i have yet to play it but i dont think aion well ever kill wow, wow well kill its self  :Smile:  hahaha Sc2 D3 cant wait!!

----------

